# [solved] Samsung SSD producing host bus errors

## Vrenn

Dear Gentoo experts!

My Laptop Asus G751-JY has a Samsung XP941 PCIe SSD (rev 01) in UEFI-mode which produces many host bus errors using NCQ. The kerneloption libata.force=5:noncq made all the errors disappear from kernel 3.14.41 up to 3.18.18.

Kernel version 4.0.5 to 4.3.3 I just get I/O-problems (host bus errors, crashing even small programs like X, vim or emerge...)

kerneloption nomsi never helped.

Even 3.18.22 started to produce the error (back-ported error?)

Now I am stuck with 3.14.58.

Always reproduce-able with dd (mostly on the fist try, sometimes I need two):

dd if=/dev/zero of=fileonssd bs=4M count=4000 && dmesg

lspci -v:

3d:00.0 SATA controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd XP941 PCIe SSD (rev 01) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device a811

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at ed110000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Expansion ROM at ed100000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Capabilities: [150] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

What I am missing?

Thanks for your help!

[code="dmesg of gentoo kernel 4.0.5"][    0.277587] pci 0000:00:1c.2: Enabling MPC IRBNCE

[    0.277591] pci 0000:00:1c.2: Intel PCH root port ACS workaround enabled

[    0.277630] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:8c16] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.277693] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.277710] pci 0000:00:1c.3: Enabling MPC IRBNCE

[    0.277714] pci 0000:00:1c.3: Intel PCH root port ACS workaround enabled

[    0.277753] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:8c18] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.277824] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.277841] pci 0000:00:1c.4: Enabling MPC IRBNCE

[    0.277845] pci 0000:00:1c.4: Intel PCH root port ACS workaround enabled

[    0.277890] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:8c26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.277910] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed417000-0xed4173ff]

[    0.277993] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.278043] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:8c4b] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.278182] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:8c03] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.278197] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xf070-0xf077]

[    0.278203] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xf060-0xf063]

[    0.278210] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xf050-0xf057]

[    0.278217] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf040-0xf043]

[    0.278224] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xf020-0xf03f]

[    0.278231] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xed416000-0xed4167ff]

[    0.278267] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.278309] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:8c22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.278322] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed415000-0xed4150ff 64bit]

[    0.278341] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf01f]

[    0.278426] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:13d7] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.278436] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xec000000-0xecffffff]

[    0.278446] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.278455] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.278462] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[    0.278468] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xed000000-0xed07ffff pref]

[    0.278543] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0fbb] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.278553] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed080000-0xed083fff]

[    0.285095] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.285098] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.285100] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xec000000-0xed0fffff]

[    0.285103] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.285143] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-3a]

[    0.285149] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xebffffff]

[    0.285154] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0xbfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.285223] pci 0000:3b:00.0: [8086:08b1] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.285267] pci 0000:3b:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed300000-0xed301fff 64bit]

[    0.285488] pci 0000:3b:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.291775] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 3b]

[    0.291781] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xed300000-0xed3fffff]

[    0.291840] pci 0000:3c:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.291858] pci 0000:3c:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.291885] pci 0000:3c:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xed204000-0xed204fff 64bit]

[    0.291903] pci 0000:3c:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xed200000-0xed203fff 64bit]

[    0.291998] pci 0000:3c:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.291999] pci 0000:3c:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.298442] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 3c]

[    0.298447] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.298450] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xed200000-0xed2fffff]

[    0.298579] pci 0000:3d:00.0: [144d:a800] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.298644] pci 0000:3d:00.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xed110000-0xed111fff]

[    0.298673] pci 0000:3d:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xed100000-0xed10ffff pref]

[    0.298752] pci 0000:3d:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.305130] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 3d]

[    0.305137] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xed100000-0xed1fffff]

[    0.305176] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.305177] acpi PNP0A08:00: Disabling ASPM (FADT indicates it is unsupported)

[    0.305717] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.305755] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.305790] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.305824] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.305859] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.305893] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.305927] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.305962] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.306143] ACPI: Enabled 5 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.306200] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x19, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.306241] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:01:00.0

[    0.306243] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.306246] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.306248] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.306287] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.306297] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.306299] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.306312] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.306320] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.306338] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.306353] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.306469] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    0.306483] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.306487] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.309237] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.309294] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00058000-0x0005ffff]

[    0.309295] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.309296] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x794d0000-0x7bffffff]

[    0.309297] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x79d47000-0x7bffffff]

[    0.309298] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7d8df000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.309299] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7de24000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.309300] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7f000000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.309301] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x47f400000-0x47fffffff]

[    0.309413] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.309469] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.309476] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.311499] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.312537] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.312590] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.312594] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.312758] system 00:01: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.312761] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.312764] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.312766] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.312769] system 00:01: [io  0x1c00-0x1cfe] has been reserved

[    0.312772] system 00:01: [io  0x1d00-0x1dfe] has been reserved

[    0.312774] system 00:01: [io  0x1e00-0x1efe] has been reserved

[    0.312777] system 00:01: [io  0x1f00-0x1ffe] has been reserved

[    0.312780] system 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x18fe] could not be reserved

[    0.312782] system 00:01: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.312785] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.312802] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.312829] system 00:03: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    0.312833] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.312861] system 00:04: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.312864] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.312880] system 00:05: [io  0x0240-0x0259] has been reserved

[    0.312883] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.312919] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ETD010d SYN0a00 SYN0002 PNP0f03 PNP0f13 PNP0f12 ETD0000 (active)

[    0.312941] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ATK3001 PNP030b (active)

[    0.313191] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.313195] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.313197] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.313200] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.313203] system 00:08: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.313206] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.313209] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] could not be reserved

[    0.313211] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.313214] system 00:08: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.313217] system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.313220] system 00:08: [mem 0xeffdf000-0xeffdffff] has been reserved

[    0.313223] system 00:08: [mem 0xeffe0000-0xeffeffff] has been reserved

[    0.313226] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.313270] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.313450] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.318003] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 02-3a] add_size 1000

[    0.318010] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 3b] add_size 1000

[    0.318012] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 3b] add_size 200000

[    0.318026] pci 0000:00:1c.2: res[9]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.318027] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[7]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] get_res_add_size add_size 1000

[    0.318028] pci 0000:00:1c.2: res[7]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] get_res_add_size add_size 1000

[    0.318037] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x7fc00000-0x7fdfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.318041] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.318044] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.318047] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.318050] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.318054] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xec000000-0xed0fffff]

[    0.318058] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.318062] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-3a]

[    0.318066] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.318071] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xebffffff]

[    0.318077] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0xbfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.318083] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 3b]

[    0.318087] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.318093] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xed300000-0xed3fffff]

[    0.318098] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0x7fc00000-0x7fdfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.318105] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 3c]

[    0.318109] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.318114] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xed200000-0xed2fffff]

[    0.318122] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 3d]

[    0.318128] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xed100000-0xed1fffff]

[    0.318137] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.318138] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.318139] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.318140] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.318141] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.318142] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.318143] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.318144] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.318145] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.318146] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.318147] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.318148] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.318149] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.318150] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 17 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.318151] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    0.318152] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 19 [mem 0x7fc00000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.318153] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.318154] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xec000000-0xed0fffff]

[    0.318155] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.318156] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.318157] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd4000000-0xebffffff]

[    0.318158] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x90000000-0xbfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.318159] pci_bus 0000:3b: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.318160] pci_bus 0000:3b: resource 1 [mem 0xed300000-0xed3fffff]

[    0.318160] pci_bus 0000:3b: resource 2 [mem 0x7fc00000-0x7fdfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.318161] pci_bus 0000:3c: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.318162] pci_bus 0000:3c: resource 1 [mem 0xed200000-0xed2fffff]

[    0.318163] pci_bus 0000:3d: resource 1 [mem 0xed100000-0xed1fffff]

[    0.318189] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.318300] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.318425] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.318519] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.318533] TCP: reno registered

[    0.318536] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.318565] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.318620] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.318859] PCI: CLS mismatch (64 != 128), using 64 bytes

[    0.318960] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.318983] DMAR: No ATSR found

[    0.319060] IOMMU: dmar0 using Queued invalidation

[    0.319063] IOMMU: Setting RMRR:

[    0.319074] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:14.0 [0x7da6d000 - 0x7da79fff]

[    0.319104] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1a.0 [0x7da6d000 - 0x7da79fff]

[    0.319126] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.0 [0x7da6d000 - 0x7da79fff]

[    0.319144] IOMMU: Prepare 0-16MiB unity mapping for LPC

[    0.319152] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1f.0 [0x0 - 0xffffff]

[    0.319167] PCI-DMA: Intel(R) Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O

[    0.320862] RAPL PMU detected, hw unit 2^-14 Joules, API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 4 fixed counters 655360 ms ovfl timer

[    0.321568] AVX2 version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.

[    0.321571] AES CTR mode by8 optimization enabled

[    0.321932] sha1_ssse3: Using AVX2 optimized SHA-1 implementation

[    0.321981] sha256_ssse3: Using AVX2 optimized SHA-256 implementation

[    0.322026] sha512_ssse3: Using AVX2 optimized SHA-512 implementation

[    0.323442] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.323465] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.323479] audit: type=2000 audit(1436625392.313:1): initialized

[    0.325581] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.325585] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.325617] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.326047] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.326362] efifb: probing for efifb

[    0.326373] efifb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90008100000, using 8640k, total 8640k

[    0.326377] efifb: mode is 1920x1080x32, linelength=8192, pages=1

[    0.326379] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.326382] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.330890] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    0.335287] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    0.335303] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x42120

[    0.335304] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x3C

[    0.335305] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.335559] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

[    0.335644] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.336248] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.336277] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.336303] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.336331] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.336353] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.336886] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.336904] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (43 C)

[    0.337070] mtip32xx Version 1.3.1

[    0.337079] Error creating debugfs parent

[    0.337129] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.337240] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 4 ports 6 Gbps 0xc impl SATA mode

[    0.337266] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    0.341799] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.341923] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.342011] scsi host2: ahci

[    0.342087] scsi host3: ahci

[    0.342113] ata1: DUMMY

[    0.342118] ata2: DUMMY

[    0.342124] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xed416000 port 0xed416200 irq 26

[    0.342146] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xed416000 port 0xed416280 irq 26

[    0.356346] ahci 0000:3d:00.0: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 1 ports 6 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    0.356372] ahci 0000:3d:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq led clo only pio ccc 

[    0.356616] scsi host4: ahci

[    0.356652] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xed110000 port 0xed110100 irq 16

[    0.356685] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    0.356713] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.356763] PPP BSD Compression module registered

[    0.356779] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

[    0.356797] PPP MPPE Compression module registered

[    0.356812] NET: Registered protocol family 24

[    0.356975] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.357047] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.357175] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00009810

[    0.357208] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.357367] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.357393] hub 1-0:1.0: 14 ports detected

[    0.360496] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.360545] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.360661] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.360680] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.361723] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.362721] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.363771] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.364787] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.365781] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    0.370638] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.370641] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xed418000

[    0.381552] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.382597] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.383544] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.384595] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.385575] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.386537] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.391373] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.391382] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xed417000

[    0.401563] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.402656] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.403581] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.404568] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.405517] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP030b:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.410397] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    0.412794] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.413729] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.414647] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.415556] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.416447] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.417520] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.418777] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

[    0.419813] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.420805] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.421717] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.422592] i2c /dev entries driver

[    0.423507] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000F000-0x000000000000F01F conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000F000-0x000000000000F00F (\SMB0) (20150204/utaddress-254)

[    0.424427] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000F000-0x000000000000F01F conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000F000-0x000000000000F00F (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20150204/utaddress-254)

[    0.425348] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    0.426435] Intel P-state driver initializing.

[    0.427587] Driver 'mmcblk' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.430517] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.433465] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    0.436457] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    0.442735] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.445546] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.447856] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.450742] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.452239] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.453166] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.454027] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.454722] NET: Registered protocol family 15

[    0.456144] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2015-07-11 14:36:33 UTC (1436625393)

[    0.456896] ALSA device list:

[    0.457601]   No soundcards found.

[    0.460479] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    0.661761] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.662750] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.663972] ata4.00: ATA-8: HGST HTS721010A9E630, JB0OA3J0, max UDMA/133

[    0.665198] ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.666550] ata3.00: ATAPI: MATSHITABD-CMB UJ172 S, 1.00, max UDMA/133

[    0.668936] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.669769] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.671910] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA BD-CMB UJ172 S   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.681793] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.682957] ata5.00: FORCE: horkage modified (noncq)

[    0.683998] ata5.00: ATA-9: SAMSUNG MZHPU512HCGL-00005, UXM6601Q, max UDMA/133

[    0.684878] ata5.00: 1000215216 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (not used)

[    0.685987] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.688454] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    0.693777] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.694897] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.695898] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.695945] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    0.696939] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HGST HTS721010A9 A3J0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.697909] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    0.697930] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    0.698076] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG MZHPU512 601Q PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.698218] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 1000215216 512-byte logical blocks: (512 GB/476 GiB)

[    0.698235] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.698236] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.698238] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    0.698242] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.700776]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 sdb5 sdb6 sdb7

[    0.701174] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.707185] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    0.707983] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.708800] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.708805] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.711830] usb 4-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    0.719391] usb 1-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    0.813014] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.814231] hub 3-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.836276] hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.837486] hub 4-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.900647] input: Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/0003:045E:0748.0001/input/input13

[    0.952203] hid-generic 0003:045E:0748.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input0

[    0.957227] input: Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.1/0003:045E:0748.0002/input/input14

[    1.008930] hid-generic 0003:045E:0748.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input1

[    1.016345]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.018008] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.024807] input: Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.2/0003:045E:0748.0003/input/input15

[    1.079074] hid-generic 0003:045E:0748.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input2

[    1.222899] psmouse serio4: elantech: assuming hardware version 4 (with firmware version 0x360f06)

[    1.238824] usb 1-5: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    1.240155] psmouse serio4: elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x00, 0x16, 0x0c.

[    1.315041] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input12

[    1.320470] EXT4-fs (sdb7): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    1.321884] EXT4-fs (sdb7): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    1.322163] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2593.993 MHz

[    1.327123] EXT4-fs (sdb7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    1.328176] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:23.

[    1.329662] devtmpfs: mounted

[    1.330996] Freeing unused kernel memory: 808K (ffffffff81823000 - ffffffff818ed000)

[    1.365027] systemd[1]: RTC configured in localtime, applying delta of 120 minutes to system time.

[    1.381652] random: systemd urandom read with 32 bits of entropy available

[    1.383855] systemd[1]: systemd 218 running in system mode. (+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT +UTMP -LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT -GNUTLS +ACL +XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD -IDN)

[    1.385411] systemd[1]: Detected architecture 'x86-64'.

[    1.391431] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <skl>.

[    1.452898] systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    1.454217] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    1.455220] systemd[1]: Starting Remote File Systems.

[    1.457289] systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

[    1.458283] systemd[1]: Starting Root Slice.

[    1.460333] systemd[1]: Created slice Root Slice.

[    1.461313] systemd[1]: Starting Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    1.463358] systemd[1]: Listening on Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    1.464341] systemd[1]: Starting Login Prompts.

[    1.466384] systemd[1]: Reached target Login Prompts.

[    1.467410] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket (/dev/log).

[    1.469499] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket (/dev/log).

[    1.470522] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda3.device...

[    1.472567] systemd[1]: Starting Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    1.473594] systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    1.474612] systemd[1]: Starting udev Control Socket.

[    1.476637] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

[    1.477611] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Socket.

[    1.479566] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

[    1.480533] systemd[1]: Starting System Slice.

[    1.482481] systemd[1]: Created slice System Slice.

[    1.483430] systemd[1]: Starting system-getty.slice.

[    1.485371] systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.

[    1.486338] systemd[1]: Starting system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice.

[    1.488216] systemd[1]: Created slice system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice.

[    1.489167] systemd[1]: Starting User and Session Slice.

[    1.491060] systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

[    1.492000] systemd[1]: Starting Slices.

[    1.493828] systemd[1]: Reached target Slices.

[    1.494696] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda2.device...

[    1.496417] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Audit Socket.

[    1.498079] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Audit Socket.

[    1.498873] systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    1.500489] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    1.501272] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda4.device...

[    1.502852] systemd[1]: Starting /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    1.504437] systemd[1]: Listening on /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    1.505216] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket.

[    1.506789] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[    1.507555] systemd[1]: Starting Setup Virtual Console...

[    1.509242] systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

[    1.515609] systemd[1]: Starting Load Kernel Modules...

[    1.517789] systemd[1]: Starting Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel...

[    1.520057] systemd[1]: Starting File System Check on Root Device...

[    1.521836] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[    1.523365] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x20, revision=0x1c

[    1.525350] systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

[    1.526273] systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

[    1.526437] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x20, revision=0x1c

[    1.526470] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x20, revision=0x1c

[    1.526500] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x20, revision=0x1c

[    1.527165] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x20, revision=0x1c

[    1.527181] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x20, revision=0x1c

[    1.527211] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x20, revision=0x1c

[    1.527238] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x20, revision=0x1c

[    1.527333] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    1.539689] systemd[1]: Started Set Up Additional Binary Formats.

[    1.553530] systemd[1]: Mounting Temporary Directory...

[    1.572330] usb 1-7: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    1.578725] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    1.580271] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    1.580719] systemd[1]: Mounted Debug File System.

[    1.583550] systemd[1]: Mounted POSIX Message Queue File System.

[    1.586823] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    1.587053] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  352.21  Tue Jun  9 21:53:31 PDT 2015

[    1.588562] systemd[1]: Mounted Temporary Directory.

[    1.590259] systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

[    1.595562] vboxdrv: Found 8 processor cores.

[    1.595857] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x18c offMax=0xc324

[    1.597367] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[    1.598621] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.3.28 (interface 0x001a000a).

[    1.600026] vboxpci: pci-stub module not available, cannot detach PCI devices

[    1.601437] vboxpci: IOMMU found

[    1.609437] EXT4-fs (sdb7): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    1.621544] systemd-journald[241]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1

[    1.703233] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    1.710795] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    1.711937] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

[    1.712578] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    1.712582] r8169 0000:3c:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    1.718313] sound hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC668: line_outs=1 (0x15/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    1.718371] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    1.718398] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    1.718411] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    1.718423] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    1.718435] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    1.718455] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    1.718467] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    1.718479] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    1.720270] r8169 0000:3c:00.0 eth0: RTL8168g/8111g at 0xffffc900080fe000, 08:62:66:54:1d:83, XID 10900800 IRQ 31

[    1.720271] r8169 0000:3c:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    1.720719] iwlwifi 0000:3b:00.0: loaded firmware version 25.16.12.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    1.724248] iwlwifi 0000:3b:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7260, REV=0x144

[    1.724382] iwlwifi 0000:3b:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

[    1.724718] iwlwifi 0000:3b:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

[    1.725167] r8169 0000:3c:00.0 enp60s0: renamed from eth0

[    1.733212] sound hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=2 (0x14/0x1a/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    1.734116] sound hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    1.735004] sound hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    1.735931] sound hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x1e/0x0

[    1.736883] sound hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    1.737764] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x18

[    1.738621] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Internal Mic=0x12

[    1.751110] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input16

[    1.752140] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input17

[    1.889199] usb 1-10: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[    1.924991] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    1.930568] iwlwifi 0000:3b:00.0 wlp59s0: renamed from wlan0

[    2.009272] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.010285] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.011247] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.012184] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.013144] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.014051] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.014971] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.015858] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.016741] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.017625] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.018507] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.019477] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.020330] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.021102] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.021858] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.022625] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.023372] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.042814] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input18

[    2.042891] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input19

[    2.089982] input: ASUS ASUS ROG Macrokey as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-10/1-10:1.0/0003:0B05:17FD.0004/input/input20

[    2.095531] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    2.108909] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    2.142819] hid-generic 0003:0B05:17FD.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [ASUS ASUS ROG Macrokey] on usb-0000:00:14.0-10/input0

[    2.147630] hid (null): usage index exceeded

[    2.147786] hid-generic 0003:0B05:17FD.0005: usage index exceeded

[    2.147787] hid-generic 0003:0B05:17FD.0005: item 0 2 2 2 parsing failed

[    2.147793] hid-generic: probe of 0003:0B05:17FD.0005 failed with error -22

[    2.262577] Adding 21492416k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:21492416k FS

[    2.322870] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.680404] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.716422] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.906512] r8169 0000:3c:00.0: Direct firmware load for rtl_nic/rtl8168g-3.fw failed with error -2

[    2.907333] r8169 0000:3c:00.0 enp60s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168g-3.fw (-2)

[    2.918569] r8169 0000:3c:00.0 enp60s0: link down

[    2.918580] r8169 0000:3c:00.0 enp60s0: link down

[    3.092645] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.092666] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.092674] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.092680] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.092687] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.092700] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.092707] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.092714] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292672] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292708] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292726] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292742] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292758] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292774] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292789] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292805] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292821] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292836] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292851] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292867] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292882] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292898] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292913] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292929] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.292945] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.322180] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.474907] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.474957] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.475006] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    3.475025] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150204/nsarguments-95)

[    6.016110] r8169 0000:3c:00.0 enp60s0: link up

[   22.161716] hid-generic 0003:0B05:17FD.0006: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed: -1

[   22.161733] hid-generic 0003:0B05:17FD.0006: timeout initializing reports

[   22.161852] hid-generic 0003:0B05:17FD.0006: hiddev0,hidraw4: USB HID v1.10 Device [ASUS ASUS ROG Macrokey] on usb-0000:00:14.0-10/input2

[   22.190449] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.20

[   22.190457] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   22.190458] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   22.190461] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   22.190462] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   22.190463] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[   22.191518] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[   22.192503] uvcvideo: Unable to create debugfs directory

[   22.192525] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam (04f2:b414)

[   22.193519] input: USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/input/input21

[   22.193553] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   22.193553] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[   22.203690] Bluetooth: hci0: read Intel version: 3707100180012d0d00

[   22.204384] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   22.204385] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   22.204388] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[   22.204631] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.7.10-fw-1.80.1.2d.d.bseq

[   22.318843] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware patch completed and activated

[  220.649754] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x20 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[  220.649756] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x20000000, host bus error

[  220.649758] ata5.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[  220.649760] ata5.00: cmd 35/00:c0:80:ea:47/00:0f:22:00:00/e0 tag 4 dma 2064384 out

         res 50/00:80:00:e0:47/00:0a:22:00:00/e0 Emask 0x20 (host bus error)

[  220.649761] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[  220.649763] ata5: hard resetting link

[  220.976635] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[  220.977180] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  220.977194] ata5: EH complete

[  235.899050] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x20 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[  235.899053] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x20000000, host bus error

[  235.899055] ata5.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[  235.899058] ata5.00: cmd 35/00:40:80:aa:57/00:05:24:00:00/e0 tag 5 dma 688128 out

         res 50/00:40:40:a5:57/00:05:24:00:00/e0 Emask 0x20 (host bus error)

[  235.899059] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[  235.899061] ata5: hard resetting link

[  236.225970] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[  236.226476] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  236.226489] ata5: EH complete

[  236.339326] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x20 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[  236.339329] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x20000000, host bus error

[  236.339331] ata5.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[  236.339334] ata5.00: cmd 35/00:40:40:0f:5b/00:05:24:00:00/e0 tag 22 dma 688128 out

         res 50/00:40:00:0a:5b/00:05:24:00:00/e0 Emask 0x20 (host bus error)

[  236.339334] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[  236.339337] ata5: hard resetting link

[  236.666235] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[  236.666836] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  236.666854] ata5: EH complete

[  236.729616] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x20 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[  236.729619] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x20000000, host bus error

[  236.729622] ata5.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[  236.729625] ata5.00: cmd 35/00:80:40:a5:5c/00:0a:24:00:00/e0 tag 20 dma 1376256 out

         res 50/00:80:c0:99:5c/00:0b:24:00:00/e0 Emask 0x20 (host bus error)

[  236.729626] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[  236.729628] ata5: hard resetting link

[  237.056476] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[  237.057081] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  237.057097] ata5: EH complete

[  237.076444] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x20 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[  237.076446] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x20000000, host bus error

[  237.076449] ata5.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[  237.076452] ata5.00: cmd 35/00:40:00:f5:5c/00:05:24:00:00/e0 tag 15 dma 688128 out

         res 50/00:40:c0:ef:5c/00:05:24:00:00/e0 Emask 0x20 (host bus error)

[  237.076453] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[  237.076456] ata5: hard resetting link

[  237.403355] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[  237.403954] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  237.403971] ata5: EH complete

[  237.423403] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x20 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[  237.423406] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x20000000, host bus error

[  237.423408] ata5.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[  237.423411] ata5.00: cmd 35/00:80:40:0f:5d/00:0a:24

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vrenn,

From another problem you posted your lspci, which showed

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

3d:00.0 SATA controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd XP941 PCIe SSD (rev 01)
```

That's a very new drive.  Its not actually SATA at all, its PCIe.  When your kernel was released, that drive was not around.

Try the 4.3 kernel.  You can install several kernels and choose at boot time which you will use.

```
[ 2.906512] r8169 0000:3c:00.0: Direct firmware load for rtl_nic/rtl8168g-3.fw failed with error -2

[ 2.907333] r8169 0000:3c:00.0 enp60s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168g-3.fw (-2) 
```

You should fix that, the driver waits 60 sec. before it gives up waiting for firmware and moves on.

Either build the firmware into the kernel or make the r8169 driver a module, so the firmware is loaded from /lib/firmware

----------

## Vrenn

The Samsung (which is the trouble-ssd) is an M.2 plugged in  PCIe (somebody told me). But its accessed by sata lspci tells me. For NVMe the laptop might be too old  (first half of 2015) although I have no method how to determine the used protocol.

Anyhow, why does the ssd only work with kernels below 3.18.22 and only breaks above 3.18.21?

Is there any nvm/sata over pcie-driver missing?

I first used 4.0, but was then forced down to 3.18 and was lucky until the host-errors appeared on 3.18.22.

Besides that NCQ breaks the 3.14 versions too, but that seems to affect many samsung ssds I heard. I have turned it of for the one device by "libata.force=5:noncq".

I have many kernel-versions in my grub, installing and titling them seperately. Now I tested 4.3.3 gentoo&vanliia versions and 4.1.12 gentoo. All failed.

Driver r8169 is build as module and error "unable to load firmware patch" doesn't appear in dmesg any more. 

I don't know why this was the case in the posted dmesg.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Not sure if this will fix your problem. I'm running 4.3.3 and it has this option 

```
 Symbol: BLK_DEV_NVME [=n]

 Type  : tristate

 Prompt: NVM Express block device

   Location:

     -> Device Drivers

 (1)   -> Block devices (BLK_DEV [=y])

   Defined at drivers/block/Kconfig:313

   Depends on: BLK_DEV [=y] && PCI [=y]
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vrenn,

Don't worry about NCQ.  It does little or nothing for SSDs.

A rotating rust drive has to wait for the platter to rotate to find the right sector and for the heads no move to get to the right track.

Native Commamd Queueing (NCQ) allows the drive to reorder commands to minimise the waiting time for head and platter movement.

With no moving parts, a SSD is essentially random access.

Drivers with firmware either need to be built as modules and the firmware installed in /lib/firmware or built into the kernel and have the firmware in the kernel too.  The other combinations don't work.  The firmware must be available when the driver initialises.  For built in drivers, that before root is mounted.  For modular drivers, its after root is mounted and /lib/firmware is on /.

You will have installed the linux-firmware package already, so the firmware will be in /lib/firmware.  Thus it just works now.

----------

## Vrenn

ncq on ssds I heard tells the drive somehow where it can trim, like a runtime-trimming. I don't need that and made a systemd-timer that trims one a week or month. Manual trimming makes no problem at all.

What makes me desperate is why the hell modern kernels 4.x are producing host bus errors with the same config and why is this error backported to 3.18.22 (by me? how?)

But I'll give the command noncqtrim a try on the 4.3.3 (as it's since 4.2).

linux-firmware is installed, you are right and I will keep using it you told.

Anyhow thanks for your great guidance!

And a merry Christmas!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vrenn,

See what Anon-E-moose said above.

What does

```
lspci -k
```

tell?

----------

## Vrenn

Sorry for being late. Yes Anon-E-moose, good idea but the NVM Express block device is set.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM87 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. HM87 Express LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204M [GeForce GTX 980M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. GM204M [GeForce GTX 980M]

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

3b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev bb)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

3c:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

3d:00.0 SATA controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd XP941 PCIe SSD (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd XP941 PCIe SSD

   Kernel driver in use: ahci
```

I I would have missed the driver the ssd should have been invisible I believe. But what change from kernel source 3.18.21 to 22 or 4.x can make it buggy? What is new or can I have done to make heavy errors instead of just no function?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Not sure if it's related

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89171

I would also check and see if samsung has new firmware for that drive.

----------

## Vrenn

I don't find a SSD firmware for the XP941 (or even for the 940 series at all) on the samsung or the asus support side for the ROG 751jy. My uefi is flashed to the latest 211.

Anyway I'll keep searching. Do updates of the intel storage driver flash the ssd?

The Redhat-bug is related to kernel 3.17. There were no problems for me up to 3.18.21. I tried 4.3.3 with msi switched off, made no difference  :Sad: 

The Asus-support will not relase a new firmware as ist's working fine on Windows 8.1.

I was able to test two live-cds with an 4.2 kernel on the laptop before the uefi started to refuse to boot from dvd. (somehow killed the dvd-entry, didn't know I was capable of it)

arch and kubuntu 15.10. They had a clear dmesg after my dd test (4 times repeat). I hope it was smart to copy the config.gz of their kernel, but I will need time for me to study them.

I'll buy a usb-stick big enough for booting gentoo-livecds with 4.x kernel and see how they do.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vrenn,

The Gentoo liveCDs use gentoo-sources built with genkernel.

They will only tell you how that combination will work.

Try the testing System RescueCD.  Its gentoo based, usually more up to date than the Gentoo LiveCD.  And it has the words "Don't Panic!" in large friendly letters on the box.   

The patch turns off 

```
{ PCI_VDEVICE(SAMSUNG, 0xa800), board_ahci_nomsi },
```

Message Signalled Interrupts in the ahci driver for one particular chipset.  If you have turned off MSI system wide, a similar patch for your chipset won't help. 

Only Samsung will release new firmware for the drive. Drive firmware is akin to the motherboard BIOS.

Copying the config.gz of random kernels is not always a good place to start.  It won't help with the initrd and you will need the matching sources to use it directly.  However, you can use it as a starting point fro gentoo-sources if you untar it to your kernel source, then run 

```
make oldconfig
```

 That will turn it into a legal config file for your kernel.

You could of copied the kernel and initrd from boot and /lib/modules/* for the kernel and moved all three pieces to your Gentoo.

----------

## Vrenn

Thanks for your help.

I had 3 weeks off work and time to make another attempt to gentoo-sources 4+. Lack of time and recources made me stop working on the problem until 3.14 is really out of service...

First I used same gentoo-4-4-6 sourses and documented the host-bus-errors with the old sources. 

Then I used genkernel-next that promised me a clean new default config. Even with an ramdisk half of my hardware didn't work, but the SSD did!

So I used the "stop to think" way:

a) build really everything that genkernel marked as module fix into the kernel to get rid of the ramdisk. Nothing changed.

b) added missed drivers like touchpad, virtualbox, nvidia... and changed firmware-drivers like sound and (w)lan to modules.

Now I have a working gentoo-sources 4.4.6.

I checked old  gentoo-sources 4.4.6 and cannot see what change could cause host-bus-errors.

All I am going to throw out unused (e.g. missing hardware complaining...) kernel drivers/options and save each new config als YYYYMMDD-HHMM-changedescription.config.

Perhaps I so get the error again and see, what can confuse a samsung SSD that much, with a little config-diff.

Anyway thank you again.

----------

